
Git GUI or Command Line? - aham
I am a junior and I use git via the command line. My boss thinks I am only trying to be fancy and that I&#x27;d be more productive using a GUI.<p>Is he right? Pls help.
======
saltcod
I use the command line all day every day. I also use SourceTree, however,
maybe 3-4 times a day to see something visually (to commit a hunk, to quickly
add individual files to a commit, etc).

I'm intermediate with git at best. I don't do anything fancy. I pull, branch,
merge, push, and that's basically it. All day. I've used bisect precisely once
about a year ago, I still don't know what rebase does... But I'm rock solid on
the stuff I do know.

Given that I do things like:

git co -b feature/new-menu

git pull

git merge staging

git push

git co staging

git pull staging

git merge feature/new-menu

git push staging

Hundreds of times a day, there's simply no way it's faster to do it in a gui.
I can type git co staging, git pull, git merge feature/whatever, :wq ( to
close vim ), git push in probably 4-5 seconds now. I don't even think about it
when I type it I've done it so often.

Get that fast at it and then invite your boss to watch. There's no way anyone
could be convinced that a gui would be faster for me if they watched me
pushing/pulling/creating/merging branches. They wouldn't be able to keep up.

(not a brag at all btw. These are simple tasks done hundreds of times every
single day. You get really, really fast with that!)

good luck!

------
ankurdhama
Both can be productive depending on what what you have practised. Being good
at command line will give you one more ability - "compose" various commands
together to do complex task in a single command whereas the GUI guy can't do
that as you can't compose "pixelated output". Think of this like - to do some
task in GUI the guy will do something like - click, wait, click, type, wait...
where as the command line guy would just write a single command composed of
other commands.

------
nperez
The command line is more powerful. You can pipe git's output to any other
command line tool (like grep). It's easily scriptable.

Also, almost all documentation/HOWTOs you read will assume you're using the
command line.

You're right to be using it. Even if you're not a power-user yet, you'll get
there in time and will benefit greatly from it.

------
CyberFonic
Can your boss use git from the command line? If not, then it's probably his
ego taking a hit! But he's the boss ...

------
chocolatepi
If you normally work on your project using the command line (vim, emacs, &c)
it's probably better to use git from the command line. If not, you should
definitely learn to use command line git anyway even if you use the GUI
normally because IMO it gives you a deeper understanding of the tool.

------
LukeB_UK
Use git however you want to. I'd personally say that using it via command line
is better because you're not tied to only knowing the GUI, so know how to use
it on any machine with git installed.

------
plugnburn
Commandline only. Especially if you define some bash macros.

If you don't know git command, you don't know Git at all.

------
tjons
I find the command line far more helpful.

------
omidam81
using command line is better idea, if you know the commands well it really
easier than using GUI

